# Yay My crs gave birth!



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

After a long wait My no entry crs has finally given birth! Lol I just have to tell everyone  
I saw only one baby so far but Im hoping more are hidden in My contest tank somewhere... Ill post a pic when I can find the baby again  
I guess Im more excited about this birth than My other shrimps because it took quite a while for her to get berried, unlike My other shrimps which seem to breed really fast, and its My first crs baby ever 
Woohoo


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats! 

How long did it take for yours to get berried? 

I'm still waiting on mine.

Thanks for commenting on my thread, I just saw! I guess I'll just cross my fingers and wait! =)


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Well my crs went into the tank on jan 1st, and she didnt get berried till around march 16, so it took a while lol
I have 3 males and one female, and so far one baby lol


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*congrats!*

very nice! and congrats!! is this your first?!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes this is My first crs baby ever  the mom is a no-entry but the 3 males in the tank are some v band and tigertooth so who knows what kind of baby it will be


----------



## Jung (Mar 17, 2009)

Exciting, congrats


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

and its My first crs baby ever 
Woohoo [/QUOTE]

atlast hope they will survive


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*crs babies*



camboy012406 said:


> and its My first crs baby ever
> Woohoo


atlast hope they will survive[/QUOTE]

why hope when u KNOW they will survive


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you!! 
Yes I am so excited to see 4 babies now! Annnnnd the mother is berried AGAIN! 3 days later after giving birth , I am so so sooo excited  
*happy shrimpie dance*

Ok I know these arent great pics, I only got a chance to snap them quickly with My iphone while a couple babies were visible: 
















And Mama No Entry arranging her new eggs, I didnt get a pic of her eggs but you can at least see how fat she is


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sabrina, hard to tell yet, but the first one might be TT...Great shot of Mamma! I have a nice Hino male that you can trade with me for to upgrade your collection...I don't mind doing that! I said I would bring you some super tigers too and will be at Igor's on Wednesday to pickup some things....want to meet there?


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

congrats!!! Well done


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

mr_bako said:


> atlast hope they will survive


why hope when u KNOW they will survive[/QUOTE]

how you will know tommy? coz I have babies that all died after 1 week.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

*Congratz!*

Congratz! I know how exciting that is when you see your first CRS babies since you've been waiting so long to see that! I'm still waiting on mine... Congratulations on the babies once again!

Laura


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I remember me first day of seeing new baby CRS....I was shouting at my husband, saying I HAVE LITTLE CANDY CANES...he thought I was taking about sweets to eat. 

I sat for hours just watching them all crawl all over the rock and trying to count them....geez, ever try counting babies that all move so fast you are sure you just counted that one already!


Anyways, congrats on the new little ones and you've probably got more than you think!


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*optimisim?*



camboy012406 said:


> why hope when u KNOW they will survive


how you will know tommy? coz I have babies that all died after 1 week.[/QUOTE]

i was being optimistic..dude.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Baby count is now FIVE! And one I was looking at with my macro lens appears to be a no-entry! The rest I cant tell just yet, theyre too small


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Wait make that 7 babies now!!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

there are still more


----------

